# صناعة الزيوت النباتية



## محمد شريف احمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

لمحة موجزة عن صناعة الزيوت النباتية​تعتبر الزيوت والدهون سواء ا كانت نباتية ام حيوانية من المكونات اللأساسية للغذاء البشري والضرورية لحياة الانسان واستمرارها فهي مصدر اساسي للطاقة اضافة الى احتوائها على مكونات اخرى مثل مضادات الأكسدة ومولدات الفيتامين والمكون الأساسي للزيوت والدهون غليسيريدات الحموض الدسمة العضوية هذه الحموض تتميز عن بعضها بطول السلسلة الكربونية ودرجة اشباعها أي الروبط الكربونية الأحادية اوالثنائية او الثلاثية وتتميز الزيوت والدهون السائلة بدرجات الحرارة الطبيعية بدرجة عدم اشباع عالية والتي تكون نصف سائلة او نصف صلبة تتميز بدرجة اشباع عالية والسبب باختلاف الزيوت والدهون عن بعضها البعض هو الاختلاف بطول السلاسل الكربونية ودرجة الاشباع
 تقسم الزيوت والدهون الى قسمين رئيسيين حسب المصدر :
1 – المصدر الحيواني :بشكل اساسي من الحليب( الزبدة – السمن الحيواني ) ومن الدهون المرافقة للأنسجة الحيوانية 
2 – المصدر النباتي :
- من البذور الزيتية : القطن ـ دوار الشمس ـ فول الصويا ـ السمسم ـ حبة البركة ـ بذر العنب ......
- من الثمار الزيتية :الزيتون ـ النخيل الزيتي ـ جوز الهند
يتم استخلاص الزيت من البذور الزيتية وفق المراحل التالية:
- غربلة وتنظيف البذور
- حلاقة البذور ( حالة بذر القطن فقط )
- قشر البذور
- طحن اللب المنفصل عن القشر 
- هرس اللب المطحون
- طبخ وتحميص اللب المهروس 
- عصر اللب المهروس المحمص اما عصر اولي للحصول على جزء من الزيت الخام تتبع بعملية الاستخلاص بالمذيبات العضوية وتطبق هذه الطريقة للبذور ذات المحتوى العالي من الزيت او يعصر اللب المهروس المحمص عصر كامل وفي كلا الحالتين ينتج زيت خام غير صالح للطعام الا بعد يكريره وينتج الى جانبه منتج ثانوي هي الكسبة التي تستعمل كعلف للحيوان
- فلترة الزيت الخام وتبريده
وبذلك يكون الزيت جاهزا للتكرير
تكرير الزيوت النباتية الخامية
تحتوي الزيوت الخامية النباتية المستخلصة من البذور الزيتية على نسب متفاوتة من الشوائب والمكونات الغير مرغوب بها مثل بقايا اللب المعصور ـ المواد الصمغية (االفوسفاتيدات) – الحمض العضوية الحرة ـ المواد الملونة ( الغوسيبول السام وخاصة في بذر القطن ـ الكلوروفيل – بيتا كاروتين ...) ـ نواتج اكسدة الغليسيريدات اثناء عمليات العصر والاستخلاص ـ الرطوبة ـ الشموع العضوية
ولذا يجب تكرير الزيت الخام ليصبح صالحا للطعام اما بالتكرير الكيميائي او بالتكرير الفيزيائي او بدمج المبدأين معا وفق المراحل التالية :
- مرحلة نزع الصموغ والتعديل والهدف منها ازالة المكونات من الصموغ والحموض العضوية الحرة والرواسب والمعلقات وجزء من المواد الملونة وذلك بالمعالجة بحمض الفوسفور او حمض الليمون ثم المعالجة بقلوي عادة هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ويدعى بالصود كوستيك فينتج زيت معدل الى جانبه منتج ثانوي الماء الصابوني ويدعى بالسوبستوك
- مرحلة التبييض وذلك بمعالجة الزيت المعدل بترابة فعالة قادرة على امتصاص المواد الملونة وبقايا الصابون المنحل بالزيت نتيجة عملية التعديل ومعقدات الشواردة المعدنية المرافقة للزيت الخام فينتج زيت بلون الزيت الطبيعي
- مرحلة نزع الشموع العضوية فقط لزيت دوار الشمس ـ الذرة ـ احيانا السمسم وتتم بتبريد الزيت الى درجات حرارة دون الـ 10 درجات ومن ثم فلترة الزيت المبرد وفي حالة زيت البالم ( النخيل) تدى بالتشتية والهدف منها نزع الستيارين الموجود بنسبة عالية وذلك بغية استخدامه في صناعة الشورتنينغ او المرغرين
- مرحلة سحب الرائحة والهدف منها تخليص الزيت المبييض من المواد المسببة للرائحة الزنخة والطعم عير المقبول وذلك بمعالجة الزيت بالبخار الحي وبدرجات حرارة تصل الى 260 -270 م وتحت الفراغ ثم يبرد الزيت تحت الفراغ الى الدرجة الطبيعية ويصبح جاهزا للتعبئة للغذاء 
مخلفات عملية التكرير ومعالجتها
تنتج من عملية التكرير المخلفات التالية : السوبستوك (السائل الصابوني ) ـ ترابة التبييض المستهلكة (نسبتها ضئيلة لاتحتاج الى المعالجة الخاصة وانما تنقل الى مجابل الزفت وتمزج معها كمادة مالئة ) ـ مقطرات وحدة سحب الرائحة ـ المياه الصناعية الخارجة من مختلف الوحدات 
معالجة السوبستوك المكون الأساسي لهذا المنتج الثانوي هو الصابون المتشكل نتيجة معالجة الزيت الخام بالقلوي المعدل وكذلك توجد نسبة من الزيت اذا كان الهدف انتاج صابون شعبي رخيص الثمن يمزج معه نواتج التقطير الناتجة من وحدة سحب الرائحة ويتم استكمال تصبن المزيج وفصل الصابون النهائي اما اذا كان الهدف انتاج الحموض الدسمة المستخدم في صناعة المنظفات ـ الدهانات ـ الأعلاف المركزة يعالج السوبستوك بحمض معدني ويفصل الحمض الدسم ويمزج مع ناتج التقطير لسحب الرائحة على شكل حموض دسمة 
معالجة المياه الصناعية وهي مياه ملوثة للبيئة تجرى عليها سلسلة من المعالجات ويمكن الحصول على مياه بمواصفات صالحة لطرحها الى المجاري العامة او معالجة اكثر فتنج مياه صالحة للري او للاستمال الصناعي ( اي اعادة استعمالها ) اومياه صالحة للشرب و ذلك حسب المطلوب 
​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الأيادي على هذا الموضوع المفيد ننتظر الجديد من مواضيعك ........


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستاذ الكريم مهندس المحبة المحترم / الأخوة الأعضاء المحترمين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك على تقييمك لموضوع صناعة الزيوت النباتية واطرائك واعدكم بتقديم المزيد بهذا المجال كوني املك خبرة متواضعة بهذه الصناعة نتيجة لعملي بهذا المجال منذ أكثرمن خمسة وثلاثين عاما اتمنى لكم وللموقع العتيد دوام النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## belalhoos (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## belalhoos (7 يونيو 2011)

لدي سؤال عن الترابة المستخدمة في مرحلة تبيض الزيت *
ما تركيبها وما هي آلية عملها ؟* وشكرا


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (8 يونيو 2011)

belalhoos قال:


> لدي سؤال عن الترابة المستخدمة في مرحلة تبيض الزيت
> *ما تركيبها وما هي آلية عملها ؟* وشكرا


تركيب الترابة الفعالة بشكل اساسي سيليكات الألمنيوم والمغنزيوم وتنتج من معالجة البيلون الطبيعي بالطحن لدرجة نعومة معينة ومن ثم معالجتها بحمض معدني بهدف التنشيط ويجب ان لاتزيد رطوبتها عن الـ 8% وآلية عملها هو ادمصاص اوظاهرة الامتزاز لجزيئات المركبات العضوية الملونة للزيوت الخامية سواء النباتية او المعدنية واملاح الحموض العضوية مثل الصابون ومعقدات الشوارد المعدنية


----------



## belalhoos (11 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## belalhoos (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سأحاول أن أقدم ما لدي من معلومات متعلقة في صناعة الزيوت النباتية حيث أنني حديث العهد في هذه الصناعة ،أعمل في احدى الشركات الأردنية منذ شهور قليلة وأتمنى من الأستاذ محمد شريف احمد أن يصحح أي معلومة تكون خاطئة أو تحتاج الى توضيح سائلا المولى عزوجل أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتنا والحمدلله رب العالمين .


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

belalhoos قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سأحاول أن أقدم ما لدي من معلومات متعلقة في صناعة الزيوت النباتية حيث أنني حديث العهد في هذه الصناعة ،أعمل في احدى الشركات الأردنية منذ شهور قليلة وأتمنى من الأستاذ محمد شريف احمد أن يصحح أي معلومة تكون خاطئة أو تحتاج الى توضيح سائلا المولى عزوجل أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتنا والحمدلله رب العالمين .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا بك وانا مستعد لتقديم المشورة والخبرة الفنية المتواضعة لدي لكل الأصدقاء واعضاء المنتدى ايميلي ادناه يمكنك التواصل وانا مستعد لأن اقدم لك ما ترغبه من المعلومات
[email protected]


----------



## belalhoos (11 يونيو 2011)

_صناعة الزيوت النباتية :_
تصنف صناعة الزيوت النباتية من الصناعات التحولية أي تلك الصناعات التي تحول المنتجات الخام من صورة غير صالحة للاستهلاك الى صورة قابلة للاستهلاك .
وهي من الصناعات الناقصة في الوطن العربي لأنها تعتمد على استيراد المواد الخام من الخارج واجراء عليها عمليات التصنيع اللاحقة .
_فمن أبرز المشاكل التي تواجه هذه الصناعة :-_
- قلت المحاصيل الزيتية المنتجة والأعتماد على استيراد المواد الخام من الخارج
- قلت الأيدي العاملة المدربة
- تذبذب الأسعار العالمية للمواد الخام وانعكاسات ذلك على كلفة الانتاج
- نقص تكنولوجيا تصنيع الزيوت في المنطقة العربية
- غياب احتياطي الزيوت الخام في المنطقة العربية مما قد يخلق حالة عدم الاستقرار فيها
- المنافسة الكبيرة مع الأصناف المستوردة من حيث السعر والجودة 
_تشمل عملية تصنيع الزيوت على المراحل التالية :-_
- تحضير البذور وتنظيفها وتقشيرها وطحنها
- استخراج الزيت وذلك بطبخ البذور وعصرها ومن ثم استخلاصها إما بالمذيبات أو بالترشيح
- تكرير الزيت بازالة الأصماغ منه ومن ثم التعديل بالصودا بعدها يتم ازالة الشموع ومن ثم تبيضه بالترابة لازالة اللون ومن ثم يتم ازالة الرائحة
وسيتم بإذنه تعالى تفصيل هذه المراحل في الأيام القادمة .


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

السيد Belalhoos 
معظم النقاط التي ذكرتها صحيحة ما عدا نقطة التكنولوجيا معظم المصانع المنشأة في سورية بتجهيزات ومعدات عالية التكنولوجيا وتتوفر خبرات تشغيلية عالية ولكن هذه المصانع تفتقر الى حسن الادارة العامة وفق الأسس الاقتصادية لأن معظم المالكين من فئة التجار العاديين الذين لا يؤمنون بالتخطيط والبرمجة الاقتصادية وهذا ما ينعكس سلبا على الأداء الفني للعاملين اذ من السهل جدا ان يتحول الصناعي الى تاجر ولكن من الصعب ان يتحول التاجر الى صناعي وبفكر صناعي اقتصادي وخاصة التجر البازاري
وكذلك توجد منشأة صافولا السعودية ومنشأة الغرير الامارتية بتكولوجيا عالية ارجوارسال ايميلك لأتمكن بموافاتك ببعض النشرات والكتب في هذا المجال يرجى الاطلاع على الملف المرفق


----------



## belalhoos (15 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالك يا استاذنا محمد ،سررت كثيرا باهتمامك بي وبرغبتك بمساعدتي في موضوع الزيوت النباتية بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جمال الدين عبد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*شاكرين تعاونكم ومجهوداتكم وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 نوفمبر 2011)

عمي الغالي سلامي اريد اعرف استخدام مسحوق التبييض هو active clay لو البنتونايت


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> عمي الغالي سلامي اريد اعرف استخدام مسحوق التبييض هو active clay لو البنتونايت


الأستاذ محمد جاسم العامري تحياتي لك ان كلمة مسحوق تبييض لا تلطق الا على المبييضات التي تقوم بفعلها التبييضي بموجب تفاعل كيميائي مثل هيبو كلوريت الكالسيوم اما الـ Active clay فتدعى بترابة التبييض الفعالة والمنشطة بحمض معدني وتدعى بـ 
activated bleaching earth وتقوم بفعلها التبييض بموجب ظاهرة الادمصاص الفيزيائية adsorption و تستخدم في تبييض الزيوت والمواد الدسمة سواء الغذائية او الصناعية - الزيوت الصناعية - صناعة السكر - العصائر
اما البنتونايت فهي ترابة غضارية تدعى بنتونايت او دياتوميت حسب المصدر بري او بحري فتستعمل في وحدات التبييض والفلترة كعامل مساعد لتسريع الفلترة بعد عملية التبييض
ارجو بيان فيما اذا اطلعت على مجموعة كتب في الهندسة الكيميائية والبترولية ارسلتها على ايميلك طمنني عن ذلك ولعلملك انه يوجد على حاسوبي حوالي 10 جيجا كتب الكترونية عن الهندسة الكيميائية - الغذائية -الميكانيكية - الكهربائية ولكن لايمكن تحميل ملف يزيد حجمه عن 25 ميغابايت عن طريق البريد الالكتروني


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الاستاذ / محمد 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وارجو ان تلقى بعض الضوء على زيت الجوجوبا 
jojopa oil


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> الاستاذ / محمد
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وارجو ان تلقى بعض الضوء على زيت الجوجوبا
> jojopa oil


 الأستاذ محمد اسماعيل السيد والزملاء اعضاء المنتدى
يرجى الاطلاع على الملفات المرفقة


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك استاذ محمد 
واضح من تركيبتة انه يدخل فيه fatty alcohol و fatty acid و wax ester 
فهل من طريقة لفصل هذه المكونات لانها تدخل فى صناعات عديدة 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> اشكرك استاذ محمد
> واضح من تركيبتة انه يدخل فيه fatty alcohol و fatty acid و wax ester
> فهل من طريقة لفصل هذه المكونات لانها تدخل فى صناعات عديدة
> وجزاك الله خيراا


 تتم عملية الفصل بالتحطيم Fat splitting فينتج الغليسرين ومزيج الحموض الدسمة العاية والكحولات واستيرات الشموع والتي تفصل بالتقطير المجزأ 
يرجى الاطلاع على CV المرفق


----------



## غريب ابوحسن (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اكتب لكم وارجو المساعدة ...... حيث أني ارغب في انشاء مصنع متوسط لتكرير زيت الطعام بمعدل ( 2 ) طن في الساعه الواحدة .
وقد واجهتني مشاكل عديدة وهي
1- ازالة الرائحة 2- عملية التبيض 3- عملية البناء الصحيح للمصنع ومواقع المكائن 4- المواد الكيمائية اسمائها الصحيحة وكيفية استخدامها مع الزيت 5 - المكائن الضرورية الواجب توفرها في المصنع 6- الفلاتر وغيرها
قد تستغرب عما اتحدث به ولكن لم استطع ان اجد احد صادق فيما يقول لا عن طريق المقابلة او الاتصال عن طريق النت وذلك خلال البحث المستمر لقرابة شهرين وكل واحد يصدر فتوي و توقع او لا يعلم ,هذا من مهندسين من جميع الجنسيات , اما الشركات المصنعة للمكائن فحدث ولا حرج مكائن ليست كما تريدها ان تعمل لا يوجد ضمان الا علي كيفهم والمصيبة بعضهم ليملكها ,لا يهمهم هي المطلوبة او لا المهم شراء المنتج
اسف علي الاطالة ولكن ارجو المساعدة الصادقة .................. وشكرا















​


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السيد غريب ابو حسن المحترم
الشكر على الرسالة ارجو بيان نوع الزيت المراد تكريره للتمكن من المساعدة وتقديم النصح وارجو الاطلاع على السي في المرفق وارسال ايميل لي للتواصل


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد شريف احمد قال:


> السيد غريب ابو حسن المحترم
> الشكر على الرسالة ارجو بيان نوع الزيت المراد تكريره للتمكن من المساعدة وتقديم النصح وارجو الاطلاع على السي في المرفق وارسال ايميل لي للتواصل


 عمي انت راقي راقي راقي وما تنوصف سلامي الك وللاهل عمي


----------



## correng (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع المميز ... و ارجو من استاذ محمد شريف ان يعطينا بعض اسماء الكتب و المراجع الخاصه بصناعة الزيوت ... و لو امكن رسومات الفلو شارت ... و جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> عمي انت راقي راقي راقي وما تنوصف سلامي الك وللاهل عمي


 الاستاذ محمد اشكرك على اطرائك وشعورك وهذا كثير بالنسبة لي لم تخبرني هل الكتب التي ارسلتها بالايميل على عنوانك وصلت ام لا لاطمئن تحياتي الحارة لك وللاهل ودمتم بامان الله وحفظه


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

correng قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع المميز ... و ارجو من استاذ محمد شريف ان يعطينا بعض اسماء الكتب و المراجع الخاصه بصناعة الزيوت ... و لو امكن رسومات الفلو شارت ... و جزاه الله خيرا


 اسماء الكتب المتعلقة بصناعة الزيوت النباتية 
1- Baily's Industerial oil and fat product​يعتبر هذا الكتاب البايبل في صناعة الزيوت النباتية من منشورات​جمعية كيميائيي الزيت الامريكية American oil chemist Society​والكتب التالية من منشورات الجمعية المذكورة​2- introduction to oil&fat technology
Peter J. wan
3- Hydrogenation
H.B.W.Paterrson
4- Bleaching and purifying oils and fat
H.B.W.Paterrson​


----------



## مازن81 (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء على صدق نيتك وتجاوبك مع الاعضاء المهتمين بالامر
وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (23 يناير 2012)

correng قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع المميز ... و ارجو من استاذ محمد شريف ان يعطينا بعض اسماء الكتب و المراجع الخاصه بصناعة الزيوت ... و لو امكن رسومات الفلو شارت ... و جزاه الله خيرا


 اليكم بعض الكتب عن الزيوت النباتية
https://rapidshare.com/files/1092251516/
the_chemistry_of_essential_oils_and_artificial_perfumes_i.pdf
https://rapidshare.com/files/452099366/
Vegetable_Oils_in_Food_Technology_-Composition__Properties__and_Uses.pdf
https://rapidshare.com/files/33105096/PROCESS
_DESIGN_IN_DEGUMMING_AND_BLEACHING_OF.pdf
https://rapidshare.com/files/4278266301/
Oilseed_Processing_Technology.pdf​ارجو ان تنال رضاكم​


----------



## eng_aljubory12 (7 فبراير 2012)

عاشت الايادي موضوع قيم


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (7 فبراير 2012)

الأستاذ الجبوري شكرا على مداخلتك واطلاعك


----------



## ezoosaber (24 يوليو 2013)

اريد تفصيل عن صناعة الزيوت من بذر الحنظل


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أغسطس 2013)

استاذي وعمي الراقي استاذ محمد شريف اشكرك على مواضيعك الراقيه اتمنى لك الموفقيه والامن والامان لك ولجميع اخوتي في سوريا الحبيبه


----------

